# Coupling Bachmann cars to Model Power



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Just getting started in the hobby I got a Bachmann Santa FE locomotive in a Explorer ready to run set. Then I bought on a set of three Model Power passenger cars that mached well as far as looks on eBAY. Now I have learned they have diferant couplers and don't stay conected. For now I tied them together with a twistie tie. Is there another solution?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

What kind of couplers are on the loco and what kind of couplers are on the cars?

Probably Rapido couplers on the Model Power cars, a squarish hook coupler.

So, what's on the locomotive?


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Bachmann knuckle couplers


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

jtderr said:


> Bachmann knuckle couplers


I haven't seen these couplers, but you might try the Micro Trains passenger truck on the front end of the first car, leaving the other couplers alone. Most manufacturers who make knuckle couplers make them more or less compatible. Someone on this forum might know otherwise, however.

When you are posting about something like this, pictures are very helpful.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is a picture. The one on the left is the Bachmann dummy engine it looks like it could be changed . The on on the right don't look like it could be changed.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I have some Bachman F7s that I have found fairly easy to change the couplers on, probably your loco is similar.

The knuckle coupler in your picture appears to have a fairly wide opening, like it is worn. If you have trouble with this coupler holding on to other knuckle couplers, it would be best to change it anyway. Sometimes, through operating stresses, little pieces break off of the coupler, and eventually it doesn't hold on to the next coupler well. 

You could replace the coupler on the loco with a Rapido coupler like the one on the passenger car. If you do this, the loco might have coupler compatibility issues with other cars you want to run.

You could replace the entire truck on the passenger car with a MicroTrains truck, which would have a knuckle coupler that should work with the knuckle coupler on your loco. MicroTrains trucks are available that will work on most passenger cars. You could just replace the one truck that you want to couple with the loco. Note that replacing the whole truck on a Model Power passenger car is more likely to be successful than trying to replace the coupler only on a Model Power passenger car. I have a couple of Model Power CN passenger cars with ruined trucks to prove that. It seems that the coupler housing broke when I tried converting them to Kato knuckle couplers. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the help. I solved the issue with a bit of my own engenering and it is working fine.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

I should have asked how to change the truck on the model power car. It dosn't have any screws that i can see does it just snap on and off?


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Model Power cars I have have some kind of kingpin that holds the truck on. They pop off, and, if you don't break the pin when you pop it off, you can put on the new truck and pop the pin back in. Breaking one side of the kingpin does happen sometimes. Then you might have to use a screw if you don't have another pin.

I tried to put Kato couplers on one of my Model Power passenger cars, but the little box the coupler pops into broke. So, I ended using a MicroTrains passenger 2-axle truck.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

I just tried swaping the bachmann truck with the Model Power and it don't work, there is a big higth difference.


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

The Bachmann truck isn't made to do conversions. It's just made to work with what it was made specifically for. Micro Trains passenger trucks are made for conversions. If you don't want to buy a pair of Micro Trains trucks to use one of them for this project (about $12?), you could try to convert the coupler on the Model Power car to a Bachmann coupler, if you think it will fit. That's about the only way you can do this without spending any money at all. Usually model trains are like boats in a way, things your pour money into.


----------



## jtderr (Dec 7, 2008)

Well thanks for all of the information, I have learned much. I solved the problem for $23.00 on eBAY. I found an older Bachmnn Santa FE locomotive with the same couplers as the Model Power cars. It didn't run so good when I got it but after some cleaning and luberication it works quite well.


----------

